# Shaved Trunk (pics)



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Rust prevention i applied myself.
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=89Sentra&album_id=150664&image_id=1

Shave Lock:
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=89Sentra&album_id=150664&image_id=2

Let me know what you think..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

page cannot be found.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

edited, thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

looks good...

but why?? just out of curiosity


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry, im not familiar with a 89 sentra, what exactly did you shave?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I shaved it becuase it got broken into and i figured it would look better then just replacing the lock.

Heres a picture of the broken into lock: 
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=89Sentra&album_id=150664&image_id=0

Psch91: I shaved the trunk lock


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How exactly did you go about doing it? Did you do the work yourself? Cause my driver side lock was broken into, and I havent
fixed it yet. Thanks


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I bought it to a shop becuase Its a hard job to do..

You weld a piece of metal behind the whole and then fill the hole with fiberglass and grind it down to be even..

I installed an electronic trunk popper to open the trunk. I tapped into my radio 12v so that way it only can open with car on or in acc.. This prevents people from opening trunk when they break into car.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

nifty.. how much was it....
looks like the whole trunk was re-painted


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

you can it yourself but painting it you may want to take it somewhere
I shaved my antenna and re-located is to the roof with a high power antenna.
Mine looks good but the paint looks kinda crappy but I plan to get my car painted anyhow.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

cost me 200..

and only a section of the trunk was repainted but the whole trunk was clear coated.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

After seeing how the thieves got into your trunk, I looked at mine and almost **** my pants. I thought the mechanism was more complicated than that. Its just plain simple. If someone were to jam a screwdriver in the keyhole, they could turn it very easily. BUT, I just popped off the little bar or whatever you want to call it, and there you have it, a safer trunk. I didnt have a key to go to it anyways, and I always used the lever inside the car, so Im not losing anything. Just thought Id drop that info on the rest of you guys, hope it helps someone.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks fuckin good. i wanna shave the side moldings on my car.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *After seeing how the thieves got into your trunk, I looked at mine and almost **** my pants. I thought the mechanism was more complicated than that. Its just plain simple. If someone were to jam a screwdriver in the keyhole, they could turn it very easily. BUT, I just popped off the little bar or whatever you want to call it, and there you have it, a safer trunk. I didnt have a key to go to it anyways, and I always used the lever inside the car, so Im not losing anything. Just thought Id drop that info on the rest of you guys, hope it helps someone. *


If I was you I would do what I did.. Get rid of that cable and install an electric one... The only way the button works is if the keys in acc or cars on..


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i thought about that, where did you get that stuff?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

This place by me, Unique Audio.. It was like $30... I'm sure most audio stores will have them.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Shaving door handles and key holes isn't that tough. You can weld or pop rivet a metal blank in and then fill it the rest of the way with body filler. If anyone wants trunk release solenoids I can get them for you for about $20.


----------

